# Ice out this year



## Arkman (Aug 11, 2009)

I was thinking about taking a trip to devils lake for ice out but I don't know what to think this year. Anyone that knows the area have a guess for ice out. Obviously anything can happen but I thought someone might have a guess. Are we talking middle of April or middle of May do you guys think?


----------

